# WARNING: Egypt ending policy of tourist visa on arrival



## aykalam

From Al Masry Al Youm:

"Egypt will require visas from all travelers prior to arriving in the country, ending decade-long unrestricted entry for American and other western visiters, and some other nationals, the Middle East news agency reported Thursday.

Foreigners in Egypt have already begun to face a clamping down on visa restrictions since 25 January, with some reporting that Egyptian officials have begun rejecting a second three-month visa extension for those already in the country and substituting them for one-month extensions only.

MENA quoted a spokesman for the government as saying that only tourists coming on pre-arranged package tours will have unrestricted entry to Egypt.

Mohamad Hegazy said a new government decree will require that all visitors apply for a visa from an Egyptian embassy abroad.

Hegazy did not explain the motives behind the new measure or say when the new regulation will take effect.

The move appears to be the latest salvo against free entry and residency for foreigners in Egypt following the uprising that toppled President Hosni Mubarak in February.

Nationals of the Arab Gulf states, Latin America, Japan and other wealthy Asian countries, and Australians are among those affected by the new restrictions."

Is this one of the measures to reactivate the tourism industry?  Especially considering Egyptian consulates aren't beacons of efficiency...


----------



## Doomster

Should be done since ages, most of other countries require you to get a tourist visa before you step in their borders, why shouldn’t Egypt state this policy!
And for tourism I think this will not be affected as long as the people comes to Egypt have a genuine intention to visit Egypt only for tourism and not for something illegally.


----------



## canuck2010

Just another way to scam more money.


----------



## Lanason

real pain in the ???? for my family and kids visiting us !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doomster

The naked truth is that over the last 3 years more than 50 females at 'Sharm' and 'Hurghada' were arrested while they were on a tourist visa because they were working and getting paid for escort service and the more devastating is that 17 of them were HIV carriers.
So it is another way for the governement to block those with a deceptive intentions making a better life for its people.


----------



## txlstewart

Doomster said:


> Should be done since ages, most of other countries require you to get a tourist visa before you step in their borders, why shouldn’t Egypt state this policy!
> And for tourism I think this will not be affected as long as the people comes to Egypt have a genuine intention to visit Egypt only for tourism and not for something illegally.


I have not been to a lot of other countries, but I have not had to have a visa for entry into any EU country. I work here in Egypt (with a proper work permit, of course). I have not done anything illegal here, which is the inference I made from your post. 

Broad generalizations are not always good to make.....


----------



## Doomster

txlstewart said:


> I have not done anything illegal here, which is the inference I made from your post.
> 
> Broad generalizations are not always good to make.....


Generalization, kindly refer where can you derive this term from my previous post!

You indicated that you are on a work permit visa, my talk was for those on tourist visa AND having non genuine intentions for tourism as described before.


----------



## Sonrisa

txlstewart said:


> I have not been to a lot of other countries, but I have not had to have a visa for entry into any EU country. I work here in Egypt (with a proper work permit, of course). I have not done anything illegal here, which is the inference I made from your post.
> 
> Broad generalizations are not always good to make.....


Txlstewart, out of curiousity, arent USA nationals required to arrange Visa prior to enter the EU, even if its only on arrival?


----------



## aykalam

Doomster said:


> And for tourism I think this will not be affected as long as the people comes to Egypt have a genuine intention to visit Egypt only for tourism and not for something illegally.


I disagree, customer service is not what Egyptian consulates are known for. That means many potential tourists will be put off before even getting their paperwork sorted in their own country. Not what the tourism industry and the economy in general needs right now, Egypt should be making it easier not more awkward to visit. 

This is another knee-jerk reaction by the military junta to restrict entry to "inconvenient" visitors such as foreign journalists and activists. Do you really think they care about HIV infected prostitutes? Well, I don't. Unfortunately the powers that be are more interested in maintaining the status quo for as long as they can than in the well-being of their own people, fact. 

Should Egypt try and tidy up their visa policy? Of course they should, but the timing is all wrong!


----------



## marimar

I was just wondering.....those people complaining about having to apply to the Egyptian embassy to get a tourist visa to visit Egypt, are they complaining from bad previous experience and problems or just because they THINK it will be a nightmare? I have used the embassy in the UK to get a visa previously at least 7 times and have had no problem, sent my forms with payment and passport and received the visa and passport promptly with no trouble.


----------



## canuck2010

The requirement to apply for a visa from an embassy before travel is just another level of bureaucracy, and another opportunity for corruption. As a Canadian, I can travel to most countries without a visa on arrival. There are actually very few countries that require applications for visas for westerners (even in Africa) - especially countries that depend on tourism. It's just another bad sign of things to come really.

The article did say that these are just plans, so nothing set in stone yet.


----------



## pioneer5

its not just a plans, read...

Hegazy said Thursday the regulations may *start next week*, but did not specify a date.

Like everything else in Egypt, after next arrival expect surprise in the airport.

And yes, I had bad expirence. While in UK I applied for Egyptain visa. I sent my passport and all the rest via registered mail and... Royal Mail lost it. When I claimed lost mail and RM paid small compensation. They said my mail was delivered to London but than... disappeared.


----------



## marimar

> And yes, I had bad expirence. While in UK I applied for Egyptain visa. I sent my passport and all the rest via registered mail and... Royal Mail lost it. When I claimed lost mail and RM paid small compensation. They said my mail was delivered to London but than... disappeared.


Sorry to hear that but to be fair, you can't put the blame about that on the Egyptian consular which is what most people are concerned about. And instead of complaining we should think ourselves lucky that we can get a visa and travel to any country we like, we don't appreciate how lucky we are.....try getting a visa to Europe or anywhere else for that matter when you're Egyptian and see how far you get!!!


----------



## aykalam

marimar said:


> Sorry to hear that but to be fair, you can't put the blame about that on the Egyptian consular which is what most people are concerned about. And instead of complaining we should think ourselves lucky that we can get a visa and travel to any country we like, we don't appreciate how lucky we are.....try getting a visa to Europe or anywhere else for that matter when you're Egyptian and see how far you get!!!


I think you are missing the point here: Egypt's economy largely depends on European tourists, Europe does not depend on Egyptian tourists. This is not about fairness or being PC, is about rebuilding the country's finances. 

and to answer your previous post, suffice to say my husband used to work for the Egyptian consulate in London, so you can call it insider info


----------



## aykalam

pioneer5 said:


> its not just a plans, read...
> 
> Hegazy said Thursday the regulations may *start next week*, but did not specify a date.
> 
> Like everything else in Egypt, after next arrival expect surprise in the airport.
> 
> And yes, I had bad expirence. While in UK I applied for Egyptain visa. I sent my passport and all the rest via registered mail and... Royal Mail lost it. When I claimed lost mail and RM paid small compensation. They said my mail was delivered to London but than... disappeared.


If Royal Mail lost it, then you had a bad experience with Royal Mail, not the Egyptian consulate. 

Having said that, Egyptian consulate in UK website still says you can get your visa on arrival, so it seems they may or may not know what they are doing


----------



## Lanason

marimar said:


> I was just wondering.....those people complaining about having to apply to the Egyptian embassy to get a tourist visa to visit Egypt, are they complaining from bad previous experience and problems or just because they THINK it will be a nightmare? I have used the embassy in the UK to get a visa previously at least 7 times and have had no problem, sent my forms with payment and passport and received the visa and passport promptly with no trouble.


thats the whole point !!!

"sent my forms and passport . . . ."

if my kids decide to come over last minute its not possible !!!

So how long to send off passport and be without it ..... all the hassle of posting recorded delivery and being home to sign for it :frusty:


----------



## marimar

> aykalam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are missing the point here: Egypt's economy largely depends on European tourists, Europe does not depend on Egyptian tourists. This is not about fairness or being PC, is about rebuilding the country's finances.
> 
> 
> 
> I see the point, but to help to rebuild the country's finances it is a sure fire way to be sure everyone has a visa when they enter the country and have therefore paid their money. When you arrive at Sharm airport if you tell them you don't intend to leave the Sinai area you can enter free without the need for visa.... how many thousands claim this every year and then go diving in the national park or then take trips to Cairo without visas and get round it by having dodgy boat crews or tour guides who then pocket backhanders to look the other way? How many millions of pounds are lost in unpaid visas this way? Yes, its the fault of the authorities who don't check on this but if this is a way to beat corruption and improve the money coming into the country I say "its a start"
Click to expand...


----------



## aykalam

marimar said:


> I see the point, but to help to rebuild the country's finances it is a sure fire way to be sure everyone has a visa when they enter the country and have therefore paid their money. When you arrive at Sharm airport if you tell them you don't intend to leave the Sinai area you can enter free without the need for visa.... how many thousands claim this every year and then go diving in the national park or then take trips to Cairo without visas and get round it by having dodgy boat crews or tour guides who then pocket backhanders to look the other way? How many millions of pounds are lost in unpaid visas this way? Yes, its the fault of the authorities who don't check on this but if this is a way to beat corruption and improve the money coming into the country I say "its a start"
> 
> 
> 
> The solution to what you describe above is very simple: ensure that everyone, including those arriving via Sinai, apply for a visa on arrival i.e. just like they do at Cairo airport. No need to throw the baby with the bath water
Click to expand...


----------



## txlstewart

Sonrisa said:


> Txlstewart, out of curiousity, arent USA nationals required to arrange Visa prior to enter the EU, even if its only on arrival?


I have only been to Italy, France, and the UK and I have never had to have a visa. I haven't had to have a transit visa for Germany or when going through Amersterdam either.


----------



## pioneer5

*Egypt's new tourist visa policy raises concern*

Egypt's new tourist visa policy raises concern	
By Reem Abdellatif/Daily News Egypt	September 9, 2011, 3:42 pm
CAIRO: Tourism officials are concerned with a Cabinet decision to change Egypt’s visa regulations, requiring visitors to obtain visas before arrival.

Before, visitors from Europe, the United States, or Gulf countries were given visas upon entry at the airport; this however, is set to change from now on. Visitors will be required to obtain visas from embassies and consulates abroad.

“I was told by the minister of tourism that this won’t be applied right away,” Elhamy ElZayat, head of the Egyptian Tourism Federation, told Daily News Egypt.

“We are currently trying to find a solution that can appease all sides,” he added.

The new rules will affect citizens from United States, Europe, Australia, Gulf, Africa, Latin America, and Asia, Cabinet spokesman Mohamed Hegazy told The Associated Press.

ElZayat said the move would impact tourists mainly coming to Egypt’s Red Sea resorts, in cities like Sharm El-Sheikh and Hurghada, because these tourists often use the internet to book their stays.

“There was a very good solution suggested by the tourism minister for the issue and it’s to give out visas via the internet, which will be faster and more convenient for visitors,” he added.

ElZayat believes such a step would help alleviate any losses the new law might incur for Egypt’s tourism sector.

Although Hegazay said the new procedures “might” start next week, he did not give a set date. Hegazy also said the new law would not affect tourist traveling in groups.

Tourists from many states, especially Western countries whose nationals contribute the bulk of Egypt's vital tourism revenues, are still allowed to obtain visas on arrival until the new regulations are in place, AFP reported.

While some may disagree with the law since Egypt’s economy is highly dependent on tourism, others see the move as a symbolic act of “sovereignty.”

“I don’t think anyone will decide not to come just because they have to get a visa. This is a good idea and its good for Egyptians perception to change of their own country,” said Ahmed Hassan, a young Egyptian activist.

“We are a sovereign country, [many] countries require you go through procedures before obtaining a visa, take the US for example.” 

(which countries? yeah, third world country - Egypt compared to United States, good hit)

But others think it may deter tourists from coming to Egypt at a time when the industry is already struggling. 
Before the Cabinet’s decision to enact the visa law, the tourism ministry was working with several countries in order to change the policies to allow them to acquire visas upon arrival.

Egypt’s tourism ministry spokesperson, Omayma El-Husseini, told Daily News Egypt that Kazakhstan, for example, was among these countries that recently were granted this procedure to encourage tourism.

"We are asked for visas everywhere and it is our right to ask for visas. No airport in the world would give me a visa on arrival," Hegazy told AFP. (Mr. Hegazy how many Japanese, Australians or Britons were among terrorists on 9/11 attacks? Half of them were Egyptians and maybe that's why other countries are concerned?) 

Egypt's finance minister said in August that tourism was showing signs of recovery and is expected to contribute $10 billion in revenues this year.


----------



## aykalam

txlstewart said:


> I have only been to Italy, France, and the UK and I have never had to have a visa. I haven't had to have a transit visa for Germany or when going through Amersterdam either.


As a US citizen you wouldn't need a visa for a short stay in the EU


----------



## aykalam

"While some may disagree with the law since Egypt’s economy is highly dependent on tourism, others see the move as a symbolic act of “sovereignty.” DNE

Symbolism is great but does not help the many thousands of people who depend on tourism jobs to feed their families and are struggling right now.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ahhh
I have no info on this... I dont have a visa as I was expecting to get it on arrival, should I have my little man from the embassy meet me?

Maiden


----------



## aykalam

More details on why this measure is being introduced

Egypt tightens visa rules due to security concerns | News by Country | Reuters

"prompted by "cases of foreigners trying to enter Egypt to conduct illegal actions"" interesting...


----------



## shaz200

*But i have bought property here!*

Hi all who r reading this post. I read today in the newspaper about the new visa laws and hve been googling to search for chat forums like this one to see what other expats had to say about this ridiculus law, and am shocked to read that mst ppl on this forum are in agreement with it! what so i joined this forum to put my views forward.

Me and my husband moved here from uk(immigated, selling up lock stock and barrel) 4 years ago and invested all our savings here by buying 4 properties in Al rehab city and madinaty - with the promise that once you invested a certain amount of money here you are"by law" intitled to a resident visa. We have invested over and above thaat figure but have been unable even up until the present day to get one. we keep being given tourist visas!!!!! because apparantly all the land in "new Cairo" has to be registered (only god knows when the authorities will get around to doing it, could take years!) with the government before we can get a resident visa.
We have retired here, Do not work here as we have our own income that we have brought into this country so we r not doing anyone "out of a job!" in fact we have added to the economy of egypt and this is the treatment we get? 
Not all who come under this new visa law are illligitamate. there are some genuine cases that will suffer, i imagine there are many like us in our situation that are now thinking of selling up and quitting this county.


----------



## aykalam

shaz200 said:


> Hi all who r reading this post. I read today in the newspaper about the new visa laws and hve been googling to search for chat forums like this one to see what other expats had to say about this ridiculus law, and am shocked to read that mst ppl on this forum are in agreement with it! what so i joined this forum to put my views forward.
> 
> Me and my husband moved here from uk(immigated, selling up lock stock and barrel) 4 years ago and invested all our savings here by buying 4 properties in Al rehab city and madinaty - with the promise that once you invested a certain amount of money here you are"by law" intitled to a resident visa. We have invested over and above thaat figure but have been unable even up until the present day to get one. we keep being given tourist visas!!!!! because apparantly all the land in "new Cairo" has to be registered (only god knows when the authorities will get around to doing it, could take years!) with the government before we can get a resident visa.
> We have retired here, Do not work here as we have our own income that we have brought into this country so we r not doing anyone "out of a job!" in fact we have added to the economy of egypt and this is the treatment we get?
> Not all who come under this new visa law are illligitamate. there are some genuine cases that will suffer, i imagine there are many like us in our situation that are now thinking of selling up and quitting this county.


Hi Shaz

Welcome to the forum!

From your post above I suspect we have actually met at Tota's (please correct me if not likely). 

I think there must be thousands of expats in Egypt in your position. The visa issue is very much under debate at the moment and very unlikely to be resolved in the short term as elections are (supposed to be) around the corner and everything can change overnight.


----------



## Lanason

shaz200 said:


> Hi all who r reading this post. I read today in the newspaper about the new visa laws and hve been googling to search for chat forums like this one to see what other expats had to say about this ridiculus law, and am shocked to read that mst ppl on this forum are in agreement with it! what so i joined this forum to put my views forward.
> 
> Me and my husband moved here from uk(immigated, selling up lock stock and barrel) 4 years ago and invested all our savings here by buying 4 properties in Al rehab city and madinaty - with the promise that once you invested a certain amount of money here you are"by law" intitled to a resident visa. We have invested over and above thaat figure but have been unable even up until the present day to get one. we keep being given tourist visas!!!!! because apparantly all the land in "new Cairo" has to be registered (only god knows when the authorities will get around to doing it, could take years!) with the government before we can get a resident visa.
> We have retired here, Do not work here as we have our own income that we have brought into this country so we r not doing anyone "out of a job!" in fact we have added to the economy of egypt and this is the treatment we get?
> Not all who come under this new visa law are illligitamate. there are some genuine cases that will suffer, i imagine there are many like us in our situation that are now thinking of selling up and quitting this county.


Hello and welcome to the forum (and Rehab) - did you realise that Egypt is, errr unpredictable :eyebrows::eyebrows:

nothing happens as you expect.....

did you know that your status says Finland as an expat :confused2::confused2:


----------



## Lanason

@ aykalam why have we never met ???? we are always round rehab and Tota


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> @ aykalam why have we never met ???? we are always round rehab and Tota


I used to go to Tota only for the Wednesday coffee mornings, which are mainly for women expats


----------



## Lanason

goto USER CP in the green bar above and edit details


----------



## Lanason

errr I do like Dolphins but cant remember discussing that with anyone.


----------



## MaidenScotland

This is a security measure and we have asked for it," one security source said. He could not say if senior officials had requested the step as a precautionary measure or were prompted by "cases of foreigners trying to enter Egypt to conduct illegal actions".

Egypt in July detained four U.S. nationals for taking pictures in the Suez Canal area and an Italian for taking pictures of a military building in Cairo.


----------



## MaidenScotland

The Egyptian cabinet said late on Thursday it had decided to cancel the option of obtaining a tourist visa at Egyptian airports to individuals or groups travelling independently.

It said only groups travelling through licensed tour operators would be granted entry visas at Egyptian airports. Others must obtain visas in


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> This is a security measure and we have asked for it," one security source said. He could not say if senior officials had requested the step as a precautionary measure or were prompted by "cases of foreigners trying to enter Egypt to conduct illegal actions".
> 
> Egypt in July detained four U.S. nationals for taking pictures in the Suez Canal area and an Italian for taking pictures of a military building in Cairo.


Which I believe were all journalists. Like I said above, it has nothing to do with the welfare of Egyptians.


----------



## denisaki

I also bought an apartment in El Rehab City several years ago and am leaving on holiday in two days time. Wondering if I should buy a return ticket from here or whether when applying for a visa at an embassy overseas they will ask to see a return ticket from country travelled from.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Which I believe were all journalists. Like I said above, it has nothing to do with the welfare of Egyptians.




and they should know better


----------



## DeadGuy

Doomster said:


> Should be done since ages, most of other countries require you to get a tourist visa before you step in their borders, *why shouldn’t Egypt state this policy!*
> And for tourism I think this will not be affected as long as the people comes to Egypt have a genuine intention to visit Egypt only for tourism and not for something illegally.


Cause of the very same reason why you chose to LEAVE Egypt and move to Australia 

2 words for you, GET REAL.......


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> This is a security measure and we have asked for it," one security source said. He could not say if senior officials had requested the step as a precautionary measure or were prompted by "cases of foreigners trying to enter Egypt to conduct illegal actions".
> 
> Egypt in July detained four U.S. nationals for taking pictures in the Suez Canal area and an Italian for taking pictures of a military building in Cairo.


The "security" reasons aren't more than just a very old, lame excuse that's been used to justify MANY stupid actions/decisions made by various governments in here, but it never been more than just a "cover" for something else.......

I hate to say "I told you so", but I did mention in another thread that Egypt is not as welcoming and/or friendly towards foreign nationals as it was couple years ago..... 

Let's just hope they won't be stupid enough to actually apply those stupid rules......


----------



## thriftybrit

Can anyone tell me...... has it always been the law that you needed a residence visa to live in Egypt but could come as a tourist you could get a tourist visa and unoficially they would extend a tourist visa indefinitely.

Are they just enforcing the existing law/rules or are they actually changing it.


----------



## MaidenScotland

thriftybrit said:


> Can anyone tell me...... has it always been the law that you needed a residence visa to live in Egypt but could come as a tourist you could get a tourist visa and unoficially they would extend a tourist visa indefinitely.
> 
> Are they just enforcing the existing law/rules or are they actually changing it.




Yes it has always been the law and yes you could unofficially extend your tourist visa

Who knows what they are doing.. nothing is set in stone.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Doomster said:


> The naked truth is that over the last 3 years more than 50 females at 'Sharm' and 'Hurghada' were arrested while they were on a tourist visa because they were working and getting paid for escort service and the more devastating is that 17 of them were HIV carriers.
> So it is another way for the governement to block those with a deceptive intentions making a better life for its people.




ohh come on... you will be telling us there are no Egyptian escorts and that Egyptians dont have HIV


----------



## MaidenScotland

Doomster said:


> Should be done since ages, most of other countries require you to get a tourist visa before you step in their borders, why shouldn’t Egypt state this policy!
> And for tourism I think this will not be affected as long as the people comes to Egypt have a genuine intention to visit Egypt only for tourism and not for something illegally.




Of course tourism will be affected... many people used to long weekend breaks in Cairo.. booked at the last minute. I wonder if it is just westerners that will be asked to get their visas before arriving or will it be right across the board, Arabs included


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course tourism will be affected... many people used to long weekend breaks in Cairo.. booked at the last minute. I wonder if it is just westerners that will be asked to get their visas before arriving or will it be right across the board, Arabs included


It does include Arabs from the Gulf, according to reports. Not just western visitors


----------



## MaidenScotland

talk about biting the hand that feeds you


----------



## Doomster

DeadGuy said:


> Cause of the very same reason why you chose to LEAVE Egypt and move to Australia
> 
> 2 words for you, GET REAL.......


Leaving Egypt and settling at Australia was not a choice, it was far away from having the ability to decide which one is the best, and talking more for that subject I guess it is more personal to me to not give more details on a public forum!

And about getting real, man wake up! Seems you are living since the corruption and dark ages, where Hosni and his greedy family dominated the country.
Inevitably there is and will be a new era where Egypt will get its superior position among other countries again and when it is the time, you will have to have your mind open for the new beginning and get used with Egypt in its new prominent position.


----------



## Doomster

DeadGuy said:


> Let's just hope they won't be stupid enough to actually apply those stupid rules......


Stupid rules that what you pretending!!

Please who on earth will give a damned about potential visitors while his home on fire and being haunted by others! 

What for bothering about the moaning tourists who are not getting the idea that they must use the tourist visa for tourism, the rule is simple and straight even for kids, If he or she want to work or getting a resident he should apply for the appropriate visa and not to use fraud while he is getting into Egypt.
The new policy will act like a junk mail folder, by where you will keep the scam away from your inbox.


----------



## Doomster

MaidenScotland said:


> ohh come on... you will be telling us there are no Egyptian escorts and that Egyptians dont have HIV


There is but by how much percentage do you think they are compared to the foreign prostitutes who are coming on a tourist visa or whatever to get paid for having sex with the wealthy stupid Egyptian males?
And Egypt as mostly known as a Muslim country, we do condemn prostitution which by other words will reduce the number of HIV infected people, not mentioning that there must be an HIV carrier to transmit the disease.
And I am confident that you know where the carrier comes from!


----------



## Doomster

MaidenScotland said:


> talk about biting the hand that feeds you


The same goes with you as well! I am really astonished how you dislike others behavior, while you are by the same having the same feelings and same way of thinking!
It is Egypt who feeds you? or at least your home!
so I / we should think of it like the same as yours.
Sorry if being rude, but the ball keeps rolling on all the heads until it stops.


----------



## Doomster

MaidenScotland said:


> Of course tourism will be affected... many people used to long weekend breaks in Cairo.. booked at the last minute. I wonder if it is just westerners that will be asked to get their visas before arriving or will it be right across the board, Arabs included


Tourism will not! numbers will follow to prove it soon, and sorry, Strings are attached!
Westerns rely on Egypt and Arabs, Do not forget that the main national income for Egypt not tourism, it is Suez canal shipping traffic and Petrol, by which most of Westerns rely on.


----------



## denisaki

Doomster said:


> Tourism will not! numbers will follow to prove it soon, and sorry, Strings are attached!
> Westerns rely on Egypt and Arabs, Do not forget that the main national income for Egypt not tourism, it is Suez canal shipping traffic and Petrol, by which most of Westerns rely on.


So how do you reply to those of us who were encouraged to invest in property here in Egypt and now we are being told that we have to apply for a visa outside of Egypt to live in our property and have no reassurance that we can have our visa renewed once we are in the country? Economically Egypt is destroying itsely by discouraging tourism and a huge number of Egyptians working in the tourism industry will be jobless. As far as security goes. If I wanted to commit an act of terrorism in Egypt what would I do? Easy! Come on an all inclusive package holiday and get my visa without a problem at the airport! The idea is idiotic!!


----------



## Doomster

denisaki said:


> So how do you reply to those of us who were encouraged to invest in property here in Egypt and now we are being told that we have to apply for a visa outside of Egypt to live in our property and have no reassurance that we can have our visa renewed once we are in the country? Economically Egypt is destroying itsely by discouraging tourism and a huge number of Egyptians working in the tourism industry will be jobless. As far as security goes. If I wanted to commit an act of terrorism in Egypt what would I do? Easy! Come on an all inclusive package holiday and get my visa without a problem at the airport! The idea is idiotic!!


I am sorry if that is the situation for you, but what is the relation between tourism and investment! There is a big difference, and it is not a must to have a full residence to invest my money, getting profit and return, point is clear here.
What about running business at Australia while I am here in Egypt, which I do at the moment.
However, I am certainly sure that your chances are high to stay in Egypt. 
I am investing my money to get profit and return, not looking for a resident and if someone officially promised me with such thing I should have it written and ask a registered agent if it is clear before gambling my money for a fake resident visa.

And for the poor people who work in tourism by which I think you all having sympathy with more than their government does, which paid a compensation to those affected by the deep recession in tourism lately, I can assure you that the new Government is setting things up again, by which they will guarantee every Egyptian citizen will have a fair amount of income, but we must be patient (Egyptians) and wait for the outcome; they can not change the whole country in days, also there are priorities to be done first as I noted before.
Period......................................


----------



## GM1

> also there are priorities to be done first as I noted before


and you think this is one of the priorities???

Maybe Egypt gets more money from the Canal and petrol, but also a lot of money comes from the tourists! Do you know how many people work for the tourists?

I am sure that a lot of European tourists will decide to travel to another country (Turkey, Greece, Spain) where they will not be asked for a visa if Egypt will apply this law.
When tourists want to visit Egypt in the future, they will have to send their passport to the Egyptian embassy with additional cost and time and problems. They will not be able to book a last minute trip.


----------



## denisaki

Doomster said:


> I am sorry if that is the situation for you, but what is the relation between tourism and investment! There is a big difference, and it is not a must to have a full residence to invest my money, getting profit and return, point is clear here.
> What about running business at Australia while I am here in Egypt, which I do at the moment.
> However, I am certainly sure that your chances are high to stay in Egypt.
> I am investing my money to get profit and return, not looking for a resident and if someone officially promised me with such thing I should have it written and ask a registered agent if it is clear before gambling my money for a fake resident visa.
> 
> And for the poor people who work in tourism by which I think you all having sympathy with more than their government does, which paid a compensation to those affected by the deep recession in tourism lately, I can assure you that the new Government is setting things up again, by which they will guarantee every Egyptian citizen will have a fair amount of income, but we must be patient (Egyptians) and wait for the outcome; they can not change the whole country in days, also there are priorities to be done first as I noted before.
> Period......................................


The relationship is patently obvious!! I own my own home here but must live here as a tourist! Explain that one. Who has been paid compensation? I really don't know where you get your information from? There is no new government! Egypt is being ruled by a junta, probably as bad or worse than Mubarak. I do not understand how an interim government decides to change visa regulations. In my opinion it is to keep journalists out of Egypt because of the fear the situation will deteriorate. I know many people who fought for this change and this is not the change they and so many young people spent weeks in Tahrir for!


----------



## thriftybrit

Denisaki

Why are you forced to live in Egypt as a tourist?

Why do you now get residence?

Having said this I assume you knew this was the case when you bought the property.


----------



## denisaki

thriftybrit said:


> Denisaki
> 
> Why are you forced to live in Egypt as a tourist?
> 
> Why do you now get residence?
> 
> Having said this I assume you knew this was the case when you bought the property.


I cannot get a residence permit because El Rehab city, like all other new cities that many foreigners bought into are unregistered properties. This goes for a lot of property in Egypt. For example, most of the properties on Road 200, Maadi Degla where I live are unregistered because registration used to be expensive and to register a building all owners have to agree. I think it is now less expensive. As far as I know most, if not ,of the developments in New Cairo are still not registered. I bought my apartment off-plan when I was living in Jeddah and of course I did not realise I would not be able to get a residency permit. I do not work, have a bank account here and bring money into the country from overseas. My point is that if this new rule is put into operation, as seems the case, it will be a real negative for Egypt's economy.


----------



## DeadGuy

Doomster said:


> Leaving Egypt and settling at Australia was not a choice, it was far away from having the ability to decide which one is the best, and talking more for that subject I guess it is more personal to me to not give more details on a public forum!
> 
> And about getting real, man wake up! Seems you are living since the corruption and dark ages, where Hosni and his greedy family dominated the country.
> Inevitably there is and will be a new era where Egypt will get its superior position among other countries again and when it is the time, you will have to have your mind open for the new beginning and get used with Egypt in its new prominent position.


I won't mention it again since you said it's a "personal" matter, but the Australian embassy does NOT drag people out of their homes and stamps visas on their passports and get them the tickets do they? 

I should wake up?! Where do you live again?! Can't you see what's happening in the country? Fuel shortage? Power cuts? Low water supplies? Prices of EVERYTHING doubled and tripled? Guns everywhere? Idiots attacking embassies? A government that can't come up with just one decision without going back to it again and deciding on the complete opposite? Politicians that obviously got NOTHING in their thick minds but religion?! So yup, those are signs that Egypt will get its "superior" position among other countries again really soon :lol:


----------



## denisaki

DeadGuy said:


> I won't mention it again since you said it's a "personal" matter, but the Australian embassy does NOT drag people out of their homes and stamps visas on their passports and get them the tickets do they?
> 
> I should wake up?! Where do you live again?! Can't you see what's happening in the country? Fuel shortage? Power cuts? Low water supplies? Prices of EVERYTHING doubled and tripled? Guns everywhere? Idiots attacking embassies? A government that can't come up with just one decision without going back to it again and deciding on the complete opposite? Politicians that obviously got NOTHING in their thick minds but religion?! So yup, those are signs that Egypt will get its "superior" position among other countries again really soon :lol:


In my opinion this new rule is foreboding. It won't prevent terrorists or illegal workers. They will come in as part of a tour group, while it wrecks tourism and denies people who contribute to the economy the right to live here. I hope that I am wrong but I believe the interim government sees more trouble ahead for Egypt and want to control the foreign press entering. I sincerely hope I am wrong but have to say liberation and army tanks don't sit comfortably with me!


----------



## DeadGuy

Doomster said:


> Stupid rules that what you pretending!!
> 
> Please who on earth will give a damned about potential visitors while his home on fire and being haunted by others!
> 
> What for bothering about the moaning tourists who are not getting the idea that they must use the tourist visa for tourism, the rule is simple and straight even for kids, If he or she want to work or getting a resident he should apply for the appropriate visa and not to use fraud while he is getting into Egypt.
> The new policy will act like a junk mail folder, by where you will keep the scam away from your inbox.


Huh?! And the "tourists" are the ones setting Egyptians' home on fire?!

The rules are "simple and straight"?! Well having to go through an endless hassle instead of just jumping on a plane and coming here to SPEND MONEY will be a huge turn off for those who are coming/planning to come to Egypt, that's "simple" too 

And surprise! Those "junk" mails that you don't wanna see in your "inbox" do pay for what they get in here, and they pay A LOT more than you obviously think!


----------



## Doomster

DeadGuy said:


> I won't mention it again since you said it's a "personal" matter, but the Australian embassy does NOT drag people out of their homes and stamps visas on their passports and get them the tickets do they?
> 
> I should wake up?! Where do you live again?! Can't you see what's happening in the country? Fuel shortage? Power cuts? Low water supplies? Prices of EVERYTHING doubled and tripled? Guns everywhere? Idiots attacking embassies? A government that can't come up with just one decision without going back to it again and deciding on the complete opposite? Politicians that obviously got NOTHING in their thick minds but religion?! So yup, those are signs that Egypt will get its "superior" position among other countries again really soon :lol:



If you are at Australia and the immigration officer found you working while you are on a tourist visa, you will be hand cuffed and sent to jail.
Even if you are a USA citizen you cannot get a tourist visa on sight while you are at the Australian airport.
If you have any Australian siblings / parents / children that will not grantee you to get a visitor visa to your fellows and you will have to wait for 6 months as estimate for your visa to be processed.
Do you want me to add more, this is closed for debate!!

Regarding the hellish benefits of revolution in Egypt you mentioned before,
Whatever you name it, the reasons, for the 2 weeks I have lived since coming from Oz it never happened to me any of your previously mentioned situations, maybe I am luckier than you are.
At last I want to declare one fact from the black listed reasons you mentioned and it is,
The final word is left to the people of this country, getting back in time, who would dare to talk about politics on a public forum even you!


----------



## Doomster

DeadGuy said:


> Huh?! And the "tourists" are the ones setting Egyptians' home on fire?!
> 
> The rules are "simple and straight"?! Well having to go through an endless hassle instead of just jumping on a plane and coming here to SPEND MONEY will be a huge turn off for those who are coming/planning to come to Egypt, that's "simple" too
> 
> And surprise! Those "junk" mails that you don't wanna see in your "inbox" do pay for what they get in here, and they pay A LOT more than you obviously think!


If he can pay his money which is a LARGE as you mentioned compared to the other European cities, I am sure if he got what it takes he will pay that large fair of money where it is the best value for money not in Egypt. he is not an idiot for god's sake!!
We won't have a debate on who(which categories / certain nationalities) and why tourists come to Egypt, I personally do not want to get involved with it; but compared to the other countries it is cheaper and warmer than the others, if they got that really LARGE amount he will definitely go to a place else.
By the way, that LARGE amount you are describing was all rubbed by the Ex GOv, and you have to thank the protesters who paid their lives for getting your money back from scammers rather than laughing and joking.
It never matters who laughs as you know the old say, you can complete it by your language......
Then If you did not get it, I will have to take a 
............period...............


----------



## denisaki

Look at it differently. I had Palestinian friends in Saudi Arabia. They bought a house in Canada and now the whole family are Canadian residents with Canadian passports. I don't want an Egyptian passport but I see no reason when my money was good enough to buy a house here why I cannot live it. Someone who posted earlier has FOUR houses here. If it becomes impossible to renew visas when inside Egypt can you imagine the problems and expense this ridiculous ruling is going to create. People don't tend to sneak into Greece to make their fortunes, anyway. They come because they like the country. If you go to Europe you will see how many Egyptians are working there illegally. I speak from experience of the country I grew up in, Greece. Australia is not the whole world!


----------



## Moe599

Hey I came in on a 90 day tourist visa and decided to stay and open a business. Does anyone know if you could extend your visa if you have a business? Also I think my visa expires in a month should I try to renew now?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## denisaki

Probably worth a try now, while things are still up in the air. Right now the embassies and travel companies don't even know what is going to happen. I have heard that the three month visas people were given in the past are no longer given and people are given instead 1 month extensions only.


----------



## DeadGuy

Doomster said:


> If you are at Australia and the immigration officer found you working while you are on a tourist visa, you will be hand cuffed and sent to jail.
> Even if you are a USA citizen you cannot get a tourist visa on sight while you are at the Australian airport.
> If you have any Australian siblings / parents / children that will not grantee you to get a visitor visa to your fellows and you will have to wait for 6 months as estimate for your visa to be processed.
> Do you want me to add more, this is closed for debate!!
> 
> Regarding the hellish benefits of revolution in Egypt you mentioned before,
> Whatever you name it, the reasons, for the 2 weeks I have lived since coming from Oz it never happened to me any of your previously mentioned situations, maybe I am luckier than you are.
> At last I want to declare one fact from the black listed reasons you mentioned and it is,
> The final word is left to the people of this country, getting back in time, who would dare to talk about politics on a public forum even you!


What are you talking about?! The decision was made for "security" reasons, the "working" while staying on a tourist visa bit? It was you who came up with that......So don't just suck us into your assumptions.......!!! If you got a problem with the Australian authorities regarding your work in there then complain about that, but don't just mix things up would you?! 

And all the sh!t that's happening in here? It's the "people of the country" that are causing it, not the tourists


----------



## DeadGuy

Doomster said:


> If he can pay his money which is a LARGE as you mentioned compared to the other European cities, I am sure if he got what it takes he will pay that large fair of money where it is the best value for money not in Egypt. he is not an idiot for god's sake!!
> We won't have a debate on who(which categories / certain nationalities) and why tourists come to Egypt, I personally do not want to get involved with it; but compared to the other countries it is cheaper and warmer than the others, if they got that really LARGE amount he will definitely go to a place else.
> By the way, that LARGE amount you are describing was all rubbed by the Ex GOv, and you have to thank the protesters who paid their lives for getting your money back from scammers rather than laughing and joking.
> It never matters who laughs as you know the old say, you can complete it by your language......
> Then If you did not get it, I will have to take a
> ............period...............


Tourists pay a lot of money comparing to what an average Egyptian citizen would pay for the same services/products, not comparing to what they'd pay in other countries, and no, they're not idiots, it's just some Egyptian idiots that think they are 

And no one's trying to debate why people come to Egypt, everyone got their own reasons, but they do come for whatever reason, and they pump a lot of money to the falling economical "system" in Egypt, so that should be APPRECIATED, not attacked, and the "security risks" should NOT be blamed on tourists who are coming for sight seeing or sun bathing! Specially when those "security risks" are pure Egyptians! 

And who said I was "laughing and joking" about the protestors?! I was only responding to your post about what Egypt's turning into, I never said that the protestors did this


----------



## jojo

calm down !!

Jo xxx


----------



## Moe599

Boy, you guys stressed me out! I felt like i was yelling at myself when I was reading your posts. I'm exhausted.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## denisaki

Moe599 said:


> Boy, you guys stressed me out! I felt like i was yelling at myself when I was reading your posts. I'm exhausted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Not as stressed out as me I bet. I'm leaving on Monday, my three pets left behind with my home help and not knowing what is going to happen with this visa situation!!


----------



## Doomster

DeadGuy said:


> What are you talking about?! The decision was made for "security" reasons, the "working" while staying on a tourist visa bit? It was you who came up with that......So don't just suck us into your assumptions.......!!! If you got a problem with the Australian authorities regarding your work in there then complain about that, but don't just mix things up would you?!
> 
> And all the sh!t that's happening in here? It's the "people of the country" that are causing it, not the tourists


Assumptions! who are making the assumptions right now? you pretended that I have problems with the Australian authorities, which in fact a ruthless way to get to your point! and for your knowledge I am having an Australian PR which is a Permanent resident of Australia that allows me to stay indefinite time at Australia, working studying whatever you name it.

And mentioning Australia, I will must admit and respect that it is a beautiful, peaceful country and one of the most wonderful countries you will have to visit, which in fact will be hard for you to even get a tourist visa from the Egyptian local embassy and will get refused.

I do respect their way of thinking, Australia will be another Chicago if they did not set hard measures for people coming in, and to not to allow it for the public.
There is a certain age limit, skills and other factors which they carefully study before granting you the visa, which by most cases up to 2years if you are from High Risk country like Egypt.
I mentioned the issue of working while on a tourist visa as an example for how tourist are doing, are they really paying LARGE amount of money to this country! which in fact working and getting paid while they should beneficial to the Egyptian economy.

And to mention Canada it is worse than Australia, and for the USA they already facing major crisis in the economy and the average level of unemployment is getting higher and higher every year, and who knows in the future what will happen.

Again I will have to admit, that since tow weeks never happened to face any troubles in Egypt, I was amazed with the polite way the traffic officer was talking to me, when I got a fine for car speed, I never saw that before. seems there are benefits from this revolution.

At last I am not mixing things up, the point is clear to even the blind.
Greetings....


----------



## Doomster

DeadGuy said:


> Tourists pay a lot of money comparing to what an average Egyptian citizen would pay for the same services/products, not comparing to


I am talking for Australia as an example because I am living there, but not at the moment of posting this reply

If you have been to Australia you will find that with the price of packet of cigarettes you can buy your self a dozen in Egypt.
If you want to compare food, transportation if you are using the public train which is in fact a decent way to travel with, you can get a taxi all the day long around Cairo.
If you are renting a house you will have to pay a rent 1000 AUD per week which equals 6000 LE and more here in Egypt that for a decent house for you and your family.
you just Google and you will get the answer...

What do you think, Egypt is higher in prices than other or what.

The point is..... they must add tax for the products sold within particular areas like Sharm,...... for the tourist, but if you are foreign and went to buy you self a can of Pepsi lets say from Ramses square, you will pay as the same Egyptian citizen pays.


What I want to prove is, If for the foreign tourist name Australia as an example because I am there, he will have to pay 5 or 6 times more than he is in Egypt.

What if he don't have the sufficient money, he will definitely choose Egypt.
Will applying for a visa at his local embassy with a pre grant decision for his tourist visa stop him from coming to Egypt I guess no.
The most people who will get harm from this policy are, NOT GENUINE TOURISTS


----------



## denisaki

Doomster said:


> I am talking for Australia as an example because I am living there, but not at the moment of posting this reply
> 
> If you have been to Australia you will find that with the price of packet of cigarettes you can buy your self a dozen in Egypt.
> If you want to compare food, transportation if you are using the public train which is in fact a decent way to travel with, you can get a taxi all the day long around Cairo.
> If you are renting a house you will have to pay a rent 1000 AUD per week which equals 6000 LE and more here in Egypt that for a decent house for you and your family.
> you just Google and you will get the answer...
> 
> What do you think, Egypt is higher in prices than other or what.
> 
> The point is..... they must add tax for the products sold within particular areas like Sharm,...... for the tourist, but if you are foreign and went to buy you self a can of Pepsi lets say from Ramses square, you will pay as the same Egyptian citizen pays.
> 
> 
> What I want to prove is, If for the foreign tourist name Australia as an example because I am there, he will have to pay 5 or 6 times more than he is in Egypt.
> 
> What if he don't have the sufficient money, he will definitely choose Egypt.
> Will applying for a visa at his local embassy with a pre grant decision for his tourist visa stop him from coming to Egypt I guess no.
> The most people who will get harm from this policy are, NOT GENUINE TOURISTS


This thread began because there are people like myself and many others who may have terrific problems with the new visa system. Secondly, for sure it will effect tourism. Turkey and other countries are similarly cheap and believe me in many places foreigners pay much more than Egyptians.


----------



## canuck2010

Moe599 said:


> Hey I came in on a 90 day tourist visa and decided to stay and open a business. Does anyone know if you could extend your visa if you have a business? Also I think my visa expires in a month should I try to renew now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I'm getting a guy to renew my visa, I'll see what happens...


----------



## Helen Ellis

Moe599 said:


> Hey I came in on a 90 day tourist visa and decided to stay and open a business. Does anyone know if you could extend your visa if you have a business? Also I think my visa expires in a month should I try to renew now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I was in the passport office today renewing my 1 year tourist visa, no problems at all. But then I don't work. Work visas will be another issue. I was told you will have to apply for one outside the country. One person who's had a business here for 14 years could not renew his work visa, another let her visa lapse and was told to leave and reapply from outside the country. Don't know if either succeeded later on.
I don't think they allow you to extend a month early, but you can always try.


----------



## flossy207

Doomster said:


> Stupid rules that what you pretending!!
> 
> Please who on earth will give a damned about potential visitors while his home on fire and being haunted by others!
> 
> What for bothering about the moaning tourists who are not getting the idea that they must use the tourist visa for tourism, the rule is simple and straight even for kids, If he or she want to work or getting a resident he should apply for the appropriate visa and not to use fraud while he is getting into Egypt.
> The new policy will act like a junk mail folder, by where you will keep the scam away from your inbox.


hi Doomster - have just been reading through all these posts and came across this one of yours. 
we applied to BNP Paribas bank for an account and they said they would only open one when we had a residency stamp in the passport. we went to the passport office but they refused to give us a residency stamp as our apartment wasn't registered. when we bought our apartment we were told it could be registered but have now been told the land was never registered and so we cannot register our individual apartment. The egyptian developer himself said the land was registered - but we have found out to our cost it isn't. You mention the word Fraud - so for us, the developer was fraudulent in his dealings with us!


----------



## Helen Ellis

I was told by a lawyer friend, coincidentally in the passport office today, that the new rules will only apply to work and study visas, not tourist visas. Don't know how true this is.


----------



## flossy207

Doomster said:


> Tourism will not! numbers will follow to prove it soon, and sorry, Strings are attached!
> Westerns rely on Egypt and Arabs, Do not forget that the main national income for Egypt not tourism, it is Suez canal shipping traffic and Petrol, by which most of Westerns rely on.


hi again Doomster - you are quite right the suez canal is vital for westerners but so is tourism. what will hapen to the beautiful hotels and their staff if the tourists don't arrive?


----------



## Doomster

flossy207 said:


> hi Doomster - have just been reading through all these posts and came across this one of yours.
> we applied to BNP Paribas bank for an account and they said they would only open one when we had a residency stamp in the passport. we went to the passport office but they refused to give us a residency stamp as our apartment wasn't registered. when we bought our apartment we were told it could be registered but have now been told the land was never registered and so we cannot register our individual apartment. The egyptian developer himself said the land was registered - but we have found out to our cost it isn't. You mention the word Fraud - so for us, the developer was fraudulent in his dealings with us!


If I were in your shoe, I would certainly use the aid of a professional lawyer.
Scammers are everywhere not only Egypt, and for me I NEVER buy any valuables which exceeds the 50000LE until I am certain it is registered.
The tradition is, buyer and seller goes together to the Real Estate publicity Department, and BEFORE you pay the money, the employee must check if it is registered or not, and then you give the money to the employee, by which in turn he will give it to the sellers.
You will have to pay certain fees for the department, which is calculated upon the value of the property, but it is better than being haunted by a scammer.
On the other hand, excuse me you should report this hustler to your embassy.
But sorry again to say that here in Egypt there is a say which
“Law does not protect dupes”


----------



## Helen Ellis

Doomster said:


> If I were in your shoe, I would certainly use the aid of a professional lawyer.
> Scammers are everywhere not only Egypt, and for me I NEVER buy any valuables which exceeds the 50000LE until I am certain it is registered.
> The tradition is, buyer and seller goes together to the Real Estate publicity Department, and BEFORE you pay the money, the employee must check if it is registered or not, and then you give the money to the employee, by which in turn he will give it to the sellers.
> You will have to pay certain fees for the department, which is calculated upon the value of the property, but it is better than being haunted by a scammer.
> On the other hand, excuse me you should report this hustler to your embassy.
> But sorry again to say that here in Egypt there is a say which
> “Law does not protect dupes”


In many cases on record in Hurghada the lawyer has been complicit in the fraud. Other than that the advice is welcome but unfortunately too late for many who relied on their lawyer to be honest and professional. It seems like very little of the land in Hurghada is registered yet.


----------



## Doomster

flossy207 said:


> hi again Doomster - you are quite right the suez canal is vital for westerners but so is tourism. what will hapen to the beautiful hotels and their staff if the tourists don't arrive?


Do you assume that it will be by inhabited by ghosts!
Who said that Egypt will prevent tourism in its country! tourists who love Egypt won't care about a day delay to get their visa before arrival, and if they already here they can use a registered tourism company so they can enter once they are at the airport. But I think this will be helpful for the only registered co not the public co.
and Sorry, I won't be driven again to the same point.
I just had enough.


----------



## flossy207

thanks - but your last quote - I hope is said in jest? 
Maybe us brits are too trusting and merely accept the words of egyptian developers and the lawyers.


----------



## Moe599

Helen you wrote that you just renewed you tourist visa for one more year. Couldn't everyone just do the same. How long do work visa last for? Hope that lawyer is right for my sake.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Doomster

Helen Ellis said:


> In many cases on record in Hurghada the lawyer has been complicit in the fraud. Other than that the advice is welcome but unfortunately too late for many who relied on their lawyer to be honest and professional. It seems like very little of the land in Hurghada is registered yet.


Oh I am sorry for that, but if you just asked any Egyptian walking down by your neighbor, he will certainly give you these details.
If you own a real estate here in Egypt, and you want to rent it, you also should record your contract at the same department to eliminate any chances of hassle.


----------



## Doomster

flossy207 said:


> thanks - but your last quote - I hope is said in jest?
> Maybe us brits are too trusting and merely accept the words of egyptian developers and the lawyers.


It is.
And lawyers are lawyers everywhere, regardless what nationality they are.
No one learn from the first time, while buying a house, I had to pay for electricity and other debts which exceeded the 10000 AUD, and I had a lawyer but sure not Egyptian.


----------



## Helen Ellis

Moe599 said:


> Helen you wrote that you just renewed you tourist visa for one more year. Couldn't everyone just do the same. How long do work visa last for? Hope that lawyer is right for my sake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I don't know why some people only get 3 or 6 month visas, all the Brits/Europeans I know get 1 year visas unless they qualify for longer through marriage. The re-entry part of the visa is only valid for 6 months, so there is no need to get it until you are ready to go out of the country. 
Re work visas, I don't work now and I haven't worked in Egypt since 1984. The visa then was arranged by my employer, and when my contract finished I had to leave the country. I'm sure my husband had 1 year multi entry work visas as he was in and out of the country all the time, even before he was resident here. Rules could have changed since then.
I hope the lawyer is right too.


----------



## GM1

> from Doomster: about a day delay to get their visa before arrival


Do you really believe that? I think it will be in the range of 7-14 days at least, because the embassy/consulate will to do much more applications.
This is from the website of the Egyptian consulate in the UK:


> A self-addressed return envelope with name and address clearly written in BLOCK CAPITAL letters, with sufficient stamps must be sent with the application/s so that the Consulate can return the envelope by Special Delivery/ Recorded Delivery. Applicants are advised to check with the Post Office regarding the rate and weight of their passport/s.
> The Consulate strongly advises the use of Special Delivery when sending applications/passports to the Consulate and also for the return of the passport/documents.
> Given that all necessary documents are provided, visa is to be processed after *5 working days* of submitting the application when applying by post.


Egyptian Consulate UK :: Visas


----------



## Doomster

GM1 said:


> Do you really believe that? I think it will be in the range of 7-14 days at least, because the embassy/consulate will to do much more applications.
> This is from the website of the Egyptian consulate in the UK:
> 
> Egyptian Consulate UK :: Visas


Collection
Given that all necessary documents are provided, visa is to be collected after 2 working days of submitting the application when applying in person.

If you are on a hurry you will have to go in person, and as you can see 2 days time to grant a visa, won't be too much time. Do you believe it is an issue?

And I can assure you that, it is only one day job, but they won't like to keep you waiting at the embassy until the grant of your visa, by which may cause it to be overcrowded.

Take the word, It is a PRE grant decision, only for those who are not having any criminal issues with the Egyptian authorities.


----------



## GM1

Yes, and everyone lives near the embassy/consulate to travel TWICE there, also these are additional costs!


----------



## Helen Ellis

Saw this today;
Egyptian Visa Enquiries – Consular Announcement
Dear All, Over the weekend there has been a flurry of press reporting about changes to local immigration rules. We have spoken to the Immigration Ministry today, who tell us that it is not correct that you can no longer buy visas on entry. They tell us that they have no new instructions and that nothing has changed. We will let you know if we hear otherwise and please also let us know if any of you or your contacts experience any problems regarding visas on entry. Best Wishers
by: UK in Egypt


----------



## Gounie

Changes to tourism visa regulations suspended: Egyptian ministry of tourism - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

_Egypt will suspend the decision requiring tourists to get visas in advance, says ministry of tourism.

The Assistant Minister of Tourism, Hisham Zazou announced that the Minister of Tourism Mounir Fakhry Abdel Nour has agreed with the Council of Ministers to suspend the decision. Zazou added that tourism companies and offices were already notified of the suspension of the decision.

Last Thursday the cabinet had announced that it was going to change the visa regulations and visitors could no longer get their visa upon arrival in Egypt. Previously, tourists from Europe, the US and other select countries could simply purchase a one-month visa at the airport upon arrival, which helped promote tourism in the country.

Instead, the Egyptian ministries would have required tourists to apply for a visa in advance from Egyptian embassies abroad.

The decision was met by public outcry and accusations that it will be a big blow to Egypt’s already fragile tourism industry, which has seen a 30 per cent decrease in business, agree most travel sector workers.




_


----------



## Helen Ellis

Changes to tourism visa regulations suspended: Egyptian ministry of tourism - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online
So it was true, but now it's not.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Doomster said:


> Collection
> Given that all necessary documents are provided, visa is to be collected after 2 working days of submitting the application when applying in person.
> 
> If you are on a hurry you will have to go in person, and as you can see 2 days time to grant a visa, won't be too much time. Do you believe it is an issue?
> 
> And I can assure you that, it is only one day job, but they won't like to keep you waiting at the embassy until the grant of your visa, by which may cause it to be overcrowded.
> 
> Take the word, It is a PRE grant decision, only for those who are not having any criminal issues with the Egyptian authorities.




Sorry but you cannot assure us that it would be a one day job... we are talking about Egyptian bureaucracy. Yes going in person would be a hassle.. I would have to go to Madrid which is a 3 hour drive then find the place... but no problems it seems as one again the left hand doesnt know what the right is doing in Egypt


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry but you cannot assure us that it would be a one day job... we are talking about Egyptian bureaucracy. Yes going in person would be a hassle.. I would have to go to Madrid which is a 3 hour drive then find the place... but no problems it seems as one again the left hand doesnt know what the right is doing in Egypt


lol we are still discussing a non-issue? Since the matter has been dropped (for now) by the authorities maybe we can now have a group hug? :grouphug:


----------



## canuck2010

Our guy checked with immigration today, no changes. No worries.


----------



## denisaki

Great news for now. I'm thinking about a name change though. Does doomsday fit? I could be adaptable i. e. domesday.


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> lol we are still discussing a non-issue? Since the matter has been dropped (for now) by the authorities maybe we can now have a group hug? :grouphug:



That is why I said no problem as the ban in not in use


----------



## Eco-Mariner

*Right hand - left hand*



MaidenScotland said:


> That is why I said no problem as the ban in not in use


No wonder the country is on its knees. Who the hell runs it? 
Hurry up the elections.

Problems are the administration won't even get the voting slips in order. What farce.

Eco.


----------



## aykalam

Eco-Mariner said:


> No wonder the country is on its knees. Who the hell runs it?
> Hurry up the elections.
> 
> Problems are the administration won't even get the voting slips in order. What farce.
> 
> Eco.


Incompetence is too light a word to describe how most things run (or don't run) in this country


----------



## Eco-Mariner

*Free and Fair....*



aykalam said:


> Incompetence is too light a word to describe how most things run (or don't run) in this country


With the clampdown on satelite broadcasters last week-end the Ministry of Interior seem to be up to its old tricks. Ex-regime propoganda machine in action again it seems and proclaiming Emergency Laws are in force in the process.

This is not a good sign. 
Why have trials and ignore the consequences of the last uprising. Promised media licenses were never granted, so many cannot see how the authorities will get their act together to start any elections if the Media is restricted.

Has anything changed?


Eco-Mariner


----------



## Peter Mitry

*Common Sense Prevails!*

This was published yesterday, reversing the decision made last Thursday...

Changes to visa regulations suspended due to possible impact on tourism, says minister
In an about face, the Ministry of Tourism is scrapping proposals adopted last week to require most tourists to gain visas in their home countries
Ahram Online, Sunday 11 Sep 2011
Print
Send
Share/Bookmark

Related
Egypt requiring tourists to get visas in advance
Changes to tourism visa regulations suspended: Egyptian ministry of tourism
The Egyptian minister of tourism has confirmed that the decision to make tourists apply for visas in advance has been suspended.

The minister, Mounir Abdel Nour, said that he told the Council of Ministers that the decision would have a very negative impact on the tourism in Egypt, which was suggested by the public outcry that came on the heels of the announcement.

Abdel Nour said that tourists to Egypt can now continue using the old system of buying their visas upon arriving at Egyptian airports.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

*Common Sense....*

Ahhh..... If only sense was common in Egypt, everyone's work would be very easy.


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## Peter Mitry

So true....the sooner we get a committed full time, democratically elected government the better!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Peter Mitry said:


> So true....the sooner we get a committed full time, democratically elected government the better!



but will it happen in our lifetime?


----------



## Peter Mitry

If it doesn't happen by November we can expect a lot more trouble in Tahrir Square; I don't believe the youth of Egypt have come this far just to let the path to democracy slip away from them.


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> but will it happen in our lifetime?


Don't really think so what's the betting it all ends up exactly the same as before.....excuse the pun but they couldn't run a p**s up in a brewery...to many years of corruption which has now become an accepted way of life for most egyptians so how are they ever going to have a democracy....don't even think that most of them even know what it means.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Peter Mitry said:


> If it doesn't happen by November we can expect a lot more trouble in Tahrir Square; I don't believe the youth of Egypt have come this far just to let the path to democracy slip away from them.




yes but I suspect that Egyptian democracy is not what we would term democracy


----------



## Lanason

As I told my Egyptian staff - I come from the most un-democratic country in the world.

The ruler:-
- has been in power for nearly 60 years
- is head of the Church
- is head of the Armed Forces
- has her "own" Government
and her family has been in charge for years before her 

Name another country that can square up to that . . . . . .:confused2:

and long may it continue :clap2::clap2:


----------



## gerhardme1954

Our ambassador asked the Minister about this matter. He said he knew nothing about it, and said that nothing had changed. We had friends who arrived yesterday, and yup, Bobs your uncle, they had no problems and purchased their "transit" visa over the counter at the airport. They have US passports I need to add, personally I will not be able to do that with my SA passport, or for that matter any passport orginating in deepest darkest Africa!


----------



## kevinthegulf

We bring people in for jobs from 2 days to 4 weeks, very often at extremely short notice, so the ruling could have a major impact, our immigration lawyer said that the law/resolution has been put on hold only, not cancelled.

They used to be indecisive, but now there not so sure


----------



## canuck2010

We had a few Americans come in last night on a late flight, they were made to wait for 2 hours by immigration for unknown reasons before they could get their visa.

Perhaps it's best to get the visa before hand now.


----------



## sallywi

*V*

The visa rule change has been suspended indefinitely. Stupid idea in the first place.


----------



## bermac

They have now announced that they will not be requiring people to get visas ahead of time at Egyptian embassies in their home countries. The policy change has been reversed


----------



## MaidenScotland

No problem getting a visa at the airport last night.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> No problem getting a visa at the airport last night.


welcome back Chris:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> welcome back Chris:clap2:



thanks Adrian xx


----------



## farmgrange

*Advanced Egyptian Visa's*

Hi, not been on the site for quite sometime as not been in Egypt, but I am back again I totally agree with this new law. Most other countries do even for visiting require the Visa before travel, to me makes more sense also.

I am just a little confussed as when I arrived on the normal visitors visa as my long term and multi entry had in fact expired to read that on some sites the normal $15 dollar visitor entry visa is only for 1 month, but then read in fact 90 days, a 3 month one entry Visa???

Is a $15 dollar visitors Visa bought at Cairo Airport valid for 90 days, or 30???

I was hoping to infact extend this in Mogamma, but for obvious reason this never actually happened, but I will try this next Tuesday, as I do have a flight out this coming Saturday but will in fact return 12 days later??

I am confussed completely, as if I do not need to extend the original $15 visitors single entry Visa, then I can extend on my return????

Hey How to red tape eh

Thank you for any advice



aykalam said:


> From Al Masry Al Youm:
> 
> "Egypt will require visas from all travelers prior to arriving in the country, ending decade-long unrestricted entry for American and other western visiters, and some other nationals, the Middle East news agency reported Thursday.
> 
> Foreigners in Egypt have already begun to face a clamping down on visa restrictions since 25 January, with some reporting that Egyptian officials have begun rejecting a second three-month visa extension for those already in the country and substituting them for one-month extensions only.
> 
> MENA quoted a spokesman for the government as saying that only tourists coming on pre-arranged package tours will have unrestricted entry to Egypt.
> 
> Mohamad Hegazy said a new government decree will require that all visitors apply for a visa from an Egyptian embassy abroad.
> 
> Hegazy did not explain the motives behind the new measure or say when the new regulation will take effect.
> 
> The move appears to be the latest salvo against free entry and residency for foreigners in Egypt following the uprising that toppled President Hosni Mubarak in February.
> 
> Nationals of the Arab Gulf states, Latin America, Japan and other wealthy Asian countries, and Australians are among those affected by the new restrictions."
> 
> Is this one of the measures to reactivate the tourism industry?  Especially considering Egyptian consulates aren't beacons of efficiency...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Once you leave the country your tourist visa is no longer valid even if you flew in one day and out the next and then back again the following day you would still need to buy a new one at the airport on your return. The tourist visa only allows one entry, you need a multiple entry visa if you fly in and out,


----------



## farmgrange

*30 or 90 days visitor visa*

Hi Maiden from Scotland

Thank you very much for reading my questions and replying I did know that I would need to purchase another visa if I only had a single entry visa, but thank you.

My main question was, HOW LONG DOES A $15 dollar, single entry visa last????

As some sights I look at state only 30 days, but then other sites state 90 days, 3 months.

If you could please advise of the duration I would really appreciate that, before I take the GoBus from Sharm to Cairo.

Thank you again

Denise



MaidenScotland said:


> Once you leave the country your tourist visa is no longer valid even if you flew in one day and out the next and then back again the following day you would still need to buy a new one at the airport on your return. The tourist visa only allows one entry, you need a multiple entry visa if you fly in and out,


----------



## hurghadapat

farmgrange said:


> Hi Maiden from Scotland
> 
> Thank you very much for reading my questions and replying I did know that I would need to purchase another visa if I only had a single entry visa, but thank you.
> 
> My main question was, HOW LONG DOES A $15 dollar, single entry visa last????
> 
> As some sights I look at state only 30 days, but then other sites state 90 days, 3 months.
> 
> If you could please advise of the duration I would really appreciate that, before I take the GoBus from Sharm to Cairo.
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> Denise


As far as i understand...if you apply for the visa in the uk it will be valid for three months but once you travel and use the visa it will only allow you to stay for one month...exactly the same as if you get the visa on arrival in Egypt.


----------



## farmgrange

*Visitor's Visa*

Hi Hurghadapat

I understand your thinking and thank you for your interest in satisfying my quest for an answer to my question.

I actually purchased my single entry visitor's visa here in Cairo Airport, but on reading the different information pages on different government sites, has confussed me as it was actaully my belief that the duration was 30 days, then on reading some sites they acautlly state that the duration of stay is up to 90 days, 3 months stay, not duration of the actual visa if used or not used, but I know what you mean.

I arrived on the 6th November, so now my visitor visa has expired, so I need to know if I need to go to Mogamma to extend on a re-entry as I will be travelling back in again after 10 days.

Thank you again

Hope that clarifies what I need to know.




hurghadapat said:


> As far as i understand...if you apply for the visa in the uk it will be valid for three months but once you travel and use the visa it will only allow you to stay for one month...exactly the same as if you get the visa on arrival in Egypt.


----------



## mamasue

Is the expiry date not written on the visa?? It usually is.


----------



## farmgrange

*Tourist single entry Visa*

I I thank you manasue for your reply and interest trying to finish this unanswered question for me.

When I lived here and renewed/extended the original visitors visa, I had an extendable 6 months Visitor's Visa, an actual embossed stamp from Mogamma.

Then renewed again for 1 year, again embossed stamp, but this time a re-entry visa, which was a seaparate embossed stamp and each time I made these extentions they did have actual dates on them yes.

But a normal Visitor Single Entry Visa???????????? bought at Cairo Airport NO these do not have a valid until date, only an arrival date???????

Again, my question is for how long are they valid??? 30 days, or 90 days?????

Please can anyone put me out of my misery before I ride the 8 hour bus journey from Sharm to Cairo???????

Hope to dream that I do not have to make this dreary jourey.

PLEASE hahahahahaha

Thank you





mamasue said:


> Is the expiry date not written on the visa?? It usually is.


----------



## PaulAshton

farmgrange said:


> I I thank you manasue for your reply and interest trying to finish this unanswered question for me.
> 
> When I lived here and renewed/extended the original visitors visa, I had an extendable 6 months Visitor's Visa, an actual embossed stamp from Mogamma.
> 
> Then renewed again for 1 year, again embossed stamp, but this time a re-entry visa, which was a seaparate embossed stamp and each time I made these extentions they did have actual dates on them yes.
> 
> But a normal Visitor Single Entry Visa???????????? bought at Cairo Airport NO these do not have a valid until date, only an arrival date???????
> 
> Again, my question is for how long are they valid??? 30 days, or 90 days?????
> 
> Please can anyone put me out of my misery before I ride the 8 hour bus journey from Sharm to Cairo???????
> 
> Hope to dream that I do not have to make this dreary jourey.
> 
> PLEASE hahahahahaha
> 
> Thank you


Why are you going from Sharm to Cairo and not from Sharm to El Tur? It is about 1 hour + in a taxi each way and about 200 - 300LE return fair, cheaper if you car share. You probably know to agree to the price before 

If you don't want an Egyptian taxi driver sometimes you can find a local European (ask around) to take you there and back.

Don't forget to take a couple of photocopies of your passport and any pages that are stamped or you will end up wandering about


----------



## Peter Mitry

bermac said:


> They have now announced that they will not be requiring people to get visas ahead of time at Egyptian embassies in their home countries. The policy change has been reversed


This is correct; the new requirement to get Visa's in your home country before arriving in Egypt caused an uproar and was overturned in a matter of days.


----------



## hhaddad

farmgrange said:


> I I thank you manasue for your reply and interest trying to finish this unanswered question for me.
> 
> When I lived here and renewed/extended the original visitors visa, I had an extendable 6 months Visitor's Visa, an actual embossed stamp from Mogamma.
> 
> Then renewed again for 1 year, again embossed stamp, but this time a re-entry visa, which was a seaparate embossed stamp and each time I made these extentions they did have actual dates on them yes.
> 
> But a normal Visitor Single Entry Visa???????????? bought at Cairo Airport NO these do not have a valid until date, only an arrival date???????
> 
> Again, my question is for how long are they valid??? 30 days, or 90 days?????
> 
> Please can anyone put me out of my misery before I ride the 8 hour bus journey from Sharm to Cairo???????
> 
> 
> Hope to dream that I do not have to make this dreary jourey.
> 
> PLEASE hahahahahaha
> 
> Thank you


It's 30 days for the visa obtained at the airport.


----------



## hurghadapat

mamasue said:


> Is the expiry date not written on the visa?? It usually is.


Expiry date is written on it when you extend your visa,but normal entry visa is just stamped with date of arrival and then they stamp it as you leave with leaving date.Just checked mine to make sure.


----------



## farmgrange

*Single Entry $15 Visa*

Hi again, I thank you for loooking at your passport, and I agree wholeheartedly, and yes I understand that, but still my orignal question is not answered>>>>>>>>??

How long does the original $15 dollar singel entry visitor visa last after arrival???

30 days, 60 days, or 90 days can I stay here before I need to extend???

as some sites say 30 days, duration of stay?

on the offical egyptian conulate uk site it states 60 days?

on other egyptian governmental sites it states 90 days?

Also if understand that if I had arrived in the Sinai and not moved I would only have a entry stamp not a bought papeer entry visa, and that only lasts for 14 days.

But I arrived on a shceduled flight to Cairo, and bought the $15 dollar single entry visitor visa at the airport.

For what duration does this last??????? PLEASE can you answswer just that????


Thank you in advance Hurghadapat??? or anyone else please, I do not wish to go to El Tor, I will go to Cairo.

Thank you alllllllll:clap2:



hurghadapat said:


> Expiry date is written on it when you extend your visa,but normal entry visa is just stamped with date of arrival and then they stamp it as you leave with leaving date.Just checked mine to make sure.


----------



## hhaddad

It's valid for 30 days no matter what you see elsewhere!!


----------



## farmgrange

*Visitor's Visa*

Good afternoon hhaddad

I wish to thank you for your positive way to answer this question.

I am sure that anyone would be confussed, but I originally believed that the duration was 30 days.

Thank you, so now maybe YOU could answer my next question, as I have a flight out after being here for 41 days, do you suggest I go to Mogamma to make the extention?

Or is there a guide to the fine at the airport??? as I know the 6 months extention is only about 3.50LE.

With the situation that has been since 25th January, I just want everything to be right before I arrive for my departure, (even though I will be returning in 10 days).

Thanks in advance



hhaddad said:


> It's valid for 30 days no matter what you see elsewhere!!


----------



## hurghadapat

farmgrange said:


> Good afternoon hhaddad
> 
> I wish to thank you for your positive way to answer this question.
> 
> I am sure that anyone would be confussed, but I originally believed that the duration was 30 days.
> 
> Thank you, so now maybe YOU could answer my next question, as I have a flight out after being here for 41 days, do you suggest I go to Mogamma to make the extention?
> 
> Or is there a guide to the fine at the airport??? as I know the 6 months extention is only about 3.50LE.
> 
> With the situation that has been since 25th January, I just want everything to be right before I arrive for my departure, (even though I will be returning in 10 days).
> 
> Thanks in advance


Overstay fine used to be about 150le.....imho not worth extending if you will only be 11days over just pay the fine cheaper and a lot less hassle i would think.


----------



## hhaddad

farmgrange said:


> Good afternoon hhaddad
> 
> I wish to thank you for your positive way to answer this question.
> 
> I am sure that anyone would be confussed, but I originally believed that the duration was 30 days.
> 
> Thank you, so now maybe YOU could answer my next question, as I have a flight out after being here for 41 days, do you suggest I go to Mogamma to make the extention?
> 
> Or is there a guide to the fine at the airport??? as I know the 6 months extention is only about 3.50LE.
> 
> With the situation that has been since 25th January, I just want everything to be right before I arrive for my departure, (even though I will be returning in 10 days).
> 
> Thanks in advance



A three month extension is now around l.e. 11.50 and the fine is still 150.00l.e if you overstay and if your over 60 years old there's no fine. So it's easier for you to pay the fine.Unlike the 14 day entry for Sharm where if you overstay you get put on the blacklist there's no problem with paying the fine.


----------



## farmgrange

*Visitors Visa*

ahhahahahaha I am not over 60 year of age,but thank you for that regualtory rule on the fine system here, why that makes a difference is beyond me as we are all accountable for our actions if we are adults.

So my $15 dollar paper visitor visa needs to be extended in Mogamma for 11.50LE.

Or I pay a 150LE fine at the airport on departure??

I want to be allowed back in 10 days later so I really wiant to evade being on the blacklist.

Thank you 





hhaddad said:


> A three month extension is now around l.e. 11.50 and the fine is still 150.00l.e if you overstay and if your over 60 years old there's no fine. So it's easier for you to pay the fine.Unlike the 14 day entry for Sharm where if you overstay you get put on the blacklist there's no problem with paying the fine.


----------



## MaidenScotland

farmgrange said:


> ahhahahahaha I am not over 60 year of age,but thank you for that regualtory rule on the fine system here, why that makes a difference is beyond me as we are all accountable for our actions if we are adults.
> 
> So my $15 dollar paper visitor visa needs to be extended in Mogamma for 11.50LE.
> 
> Or I pay a 150LE fine at the airport on departure??
> 
> I want to be allowed back in 10 days later so I really wiant to evade being on the blacklist.
> 
> Thank you




They allow me back in  I always have to pay a fine when I leave, I never bother with extending my visa.


----------



## farmgrange

*Returning back*



MaidenScotland said:


> They allow me back in  I always have to pay a fine when I leave, I never bother with extending my visa.


Ahhhh thank you for this, you actually have personal experience.

So you buy a $15 visitors visa at Cairo Airpot???

What is the longest duaration of your stay??

What is the fine that YOU pay?????

Thank you this may make my decisiton as to my forthcoming trip to Mogamma or not??

Hurray:clap2:


----------



## Whitedesert

Lanason said:


> real pain in the ???? for my family and kids visiting us !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Same happened to us Lanason, when GB decided South Africans needed visas for Britian too, and ps a tourist visa entry per person now for a South African into GB is R1000 South African Rands...which is a lot of money in the local context!


----------



## MaidenScotland

farmgrange said:


> Ahhhh thank you for this, you actually have personal experience.
> 
> So you buy a $15 visitors visa at Cairo Airpot???
> 
> What is the longest duaration of your stay??
> 
> What is the fine that YOU pay?????
> 
> Thank you this may make my decisiton as to my forthcoming trip to Mogamma or not??
> 
> Hurray:clap2:




Lol I have been 11 months over at times other times 6 months but never just expired.. i am a naughty girl.. I cant remember the fine to be honest and I think it is based on how over due you are, but it is nothing to worry about. I am guessing I have never paid more than 200LE..
You go to passport control as normal, he looks at your passport and fills out a small document and hands it to you along with your passport, you go to an office on the left hand side, hand in the paperwork plus passport and they will proceed to fine you, nothing is ever said other than how much your fine is, a receipt is issued and you take it all back to the original line you were in, there is no need to go to the back of the queue.


----------



## Whitedesert

MaidenScotland said:


> They allow me back in  I always have to pay a fine when I leave, I never bother with extending my visa.


Be careful on that paying fine when you leaving, last week a friend of ours was held up, taken to the airport police offices and questioned for about 3 hours. She missed her plane. She used to do that, says she will no longer. Apparantly it was not nice at all (the interogation).


----------



## farmgrange

*Visitors Visa*

Now I am even more confussed????

I am happy to pay a fine as I took full responsibility for my overstay what with the problems in Tahrir I had no option or to fly out before it ran out, and on the understaning that Mogamma staff have only been working on the elections and not actually working what would be thier normal function.

This coming week is my first option to a what we can call normal working ahahahah said with tounge in cheek.

Basically, some of you say risk it, and some of you say dont????

My choice?????? no rules?????

:focus:

Thank you all for your replies I have really appreciated all of your time.

Farmgrange


----------



## MaidenScotland

farmgrange said:


> Now I am even more confussed????
> 
> I am happy to pay a fine as I took full responsibility for my overstay what with the problems in Tahrir I had no option or to fly out before it ran out, and on the understaning that Mogamma staff have only been working on the elections and not actually working what would be thier normal function.
> 
> This coming week is my first option to a what we can call normal working ahahahah said with tounge in cheek.
> 
> Basically, some of you say risk it, and some of you say dont????
> 
> My choice?????? no rules?????
> 
> :focus:
> 
> Thank you all for your replies I have really appreciated all of your time.
> 
> Farmgrange




The joys of living in Egypt.. nothing is the same day two days running,
good luck on what ever choice you make,


----------



## farmgrange

*hhhaaa no rules*

You made me smile then, thank you.

I lived in Nigeria for a couple of years they actually took away my persmission of a valid visa and tried to say I just landed there without a valid passport or visa, ahahah what a sham, how did I get through customs at all, that was published in the press so much for corruption ahahahahahah and honestly believed that nothing could top that regime.

I had the fantastic past also of the Caribbean for 8 years, that was a nightmare believe me................................................. Egypt, haahahahahahha

Thank you MaidenSchotland and all for your comments



MaidenScotland said:


> The joys of living in Egypt.. nothing is the same day two days running,
> good luck on what ever choice you make,


----------



## MaidenScotland

farmgrange said:


> You made me smile then, thank you.
> 
> I lived in Nigeria for a couple of years they actually took away my persmission of a valid visa and tried to say I just landed there without a valid passport or visa, ahahah what a sham, how did I get through customs at all, that was published in the press so much for corruption ahahahahahah and honestly believed that nothing could top that regime.
> 
> I had the fantastic past also of the Caribbean for 8 years, that was a nightmare believe me................................................. Egypt, haahahahahahha
> 
> Thank you MaidenSchotland and all for your comments




Ohh Nigeria.. I had a friend who was arrested and his passport taken, he got out on bail and luckily enough knew the crew of Caledonia airways who took him back to the UK without a passport or ticket,, they even came on board looking for him but he had on crew uniform  As far as he knows his passport is still sitting in a police station lol


----------



## farmgrange

*Curuption*



MaidenScotland said:


> Ohh Nigeria.. I had a friend who was arrested and his passport taken, he got out on bail and luckily enough knew the crew of Caledonia airways who took him back to the UK without a passport or ticket,, they even came on board looking for him but he had on crew uniform  As far as he knows his passport is still sitting in a police station lol


My ex husband was slapped with a 25 year imprisonment, so I had to run with our daughter, our home address was in the national press back home so hiding had become a passtime for us, he was out on bail and stowdaway on a container ship, same thing with no passport or papers as they all had been confiscated,

He as in a container for over 36 hours, ahahah 36 hours for the rest of his life.

Needless to say, a 150 LE fine is nothing, but still I needed to know if it was a risk worth taking as I was mid 20s then I am now oooohhhhhhhhhh not with the same energized empahty.................................


----------



## MaidenScotland

farmgrange said:


> My ex husband was slapped with a 25 year imprisonment, so I had to run with our daughter, our home address was in the national press back home so hiding had become a passtime for us, he was out on bail and stowdaway on a container ship, same thing with no passport or papers as they all had been confiscated,
> 
> He as in a container for over 36 hours, ahahah 36 hours for the rest of his life.
> 
> Needless to say, a 150 LE fine is nothing, but still I needed to know if it was a risk worth taking as I was mid 20s then I am now oooohhhhhhhhhh not with the same energized empahty.................................




Personally I would take the risk.. you will only be days over, when I go on holiday I will take the risk despite being months late.


----------



## Neihu

We just realized our daughter did not get a visa extension, we were supposed to give her passport back to the school after Eid but with the uncertainty around the elections we wanted to keep it. 
My husband and I have visas until March, but we arrived on August 17th, so assuming it was a 30 day visa, my daughter would be three months overdue.
Should we try to get hers extended? We leave for the UK on Dec 21st so we don't have much time. Or would a five year old traveling with parents who have the correct visa be a fairly small problem? 
Thanks for any insight.


----------



## farmgrange

*Visa*

:clap2:


Neihu said:


> We just realized our daughter did not get a visa extension, we were supposed to give her passport back to the school after Eid but with the uncertainty around the elections we wanted to keep it.
> My husband and I have visas until March, but we arrived on August 17th, so assuming it was a 30 day visa, my daughter would be three months overdue.
> Should we try to get hers extended? We leave for the UK on Dec 21st so we don't have much time. Or would a five year old traveling with parents who have the correct visa be a fairly small problem?
> Thanks for any insight.


I myelf called the a Embassy worker this morning, about my confussion on the $15 single entry visitor's visa, her words were, for children there is not fine, exactly as you say, that the parents have valid visa exntentions you should have no problems.

But to save any unforseen circumstances, you could call the British Embassy and ask, as they will know the exact details.

I hope that helps a little.


----------



## farmgrange

*My end*

Good Afternoon

I called a member of staff from the British Embassy to clarify this discussion over the SINGLE ENTRY VISITOR VISA.

She stated that the validity is 30 days, but you are given 15 days excuse to either leave the country or extend.

That not even a fine would be sought after at the airport if within 44 days, as the 45 day is the fine day.

And no fine for minors.

Hurrrrrrraaaaahhhhhhh hhhhhhuuuuuurrrrrraaaaaahhhhhh

Thank you to all who participatated and tried to help, it was seriously much appreciated to know people care enough to give their personal ideas.










MaidenScotland said:


> Personally I would take the risk.. you will only be days over, when I go on holiday I will take the risk despite being months late.


----------



## Eco-Mariner

This thread just goes to show how confusing Egypt makes everything.

It took 15 pages to get solutions. Don't they just love the "grey areas" of doing things. And before anyone says being flexible is good, just think of all the fiddles it creates....


Eco-Mariner


----------



## MaidenScotland

farmgrange said:


> Good Afternoon
> 
> I called a member of staff from the British Embassy to clarify this discussion over the SINGLE ENTRY VISITOR VISA.
> 
> She stated that the validity is 30 days, but you are given 15 days excuse to either leave the country or extend.
> 
> That not even a fine would be sought after at the airport if within 44 days, as the 45 day is the fine day.
> 
> And no fine for minors.
> 
> Hurrrrrrraaaaahhhhhhh hhhhhhuuuuuurrrrrraaaaaahhhhhh
> 
> Thank you to all who participatated and tried to help, it was seriously much appreciated to know people care enough to give their personal ideas.




Please do come back and let us know if this was correct when you left the country or if it had changed between today and your leaving date


----------



## cairoblondie

*Cairo airport departure, overdue visa*

While departing Cairo on a 30day tourist visa, I was taken aside to be asked why I overstayed 8 days. I said I had been scared to get near the "crazy people" at Tahrir blocking the Mogamma. This appeared to satisfy the officer. I was told there could be a fine, but this time they would let it slide. "next time, it will COST!" were his parting words. lane: off I went.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I will just pay the fine lol

It is now two months and my maid still has not got her visa, despite working for a diplomat.


----------



## rossantony

This was cancelled because everyone agreed it was a rather silly idea


----------



## MaidenScotland

rossantony said:


> This was cancelled because everyone agreed it was a rather silly idea




If you read through the thread you will see we are aware it was cancelled and moved on to discussing overstays.. we tend to go off on a tangent at times,


----------



## rossantony

No I didn't bother to read through all the posts, I just went to the bottom of the post and culled it..


----------



## farmgrange

MaidenScotland said:


> Please do come back and let us know if this was correct when you left the country or if it had changed between today and your leaving date


Hi everyone

I am back in England, after my exit from Sharm although arrived in Cairo on the $15 single entry visitor visa, after an immigration inspection of my out of date visa, looked at me, smiled said nothing then passed me on directly to the exit stamp area, then I was boarding the plane for exit,I personally believe it is if your face fits, or if thiers do not??????

Good luck to anyone else.


----------



## MaidenScotland

farmgrange said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am back in England, after my exit from Sharm although arrived in Cairo on the $15 single entry visitor visa, after an immigration inspection of my out of date visa, looked at me, smiled said nothing then passed me on directly to the exit stamp area, then I was boarding the plane for exit,I personally believe it is if your face fits, or if thiers do not??????
> 
> Good luck to anyone else.




Well done but correct me if I am wrong.. you were only days late?


----------



## farmgrange

Good morning

Yes 11 days over my duration period.

I did read another lady was questioned why she had delayed her departure???? I presume that must have been Cairo.

I hear Mogamma is still not settled? Will have to face it on my return!!!!!!! Cant have it all can we hahahaha

Thanks to all and for interest.

Have a merry xmas.


----------

